# 2014 rainy day gobbler



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I went out by myself, for myself, for the first time in a long time. Usually I just go call for my buddies and occasionally take the opportunity if a double presents itself. I just enjoy the game. I don't care who, if anyone, actually kills the bird. I couldn't et anyone to go Friday morning because of the rain,so I decided to go at it myself. Brought this soaking wet fella home shortly after 0800. The scales said a little over 21, but he was wet so he really didn't weight that much. 1 1/4" spurs on both legs and a 10 1/2" beard.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice bird! And with a bow to boot I assume. Field hunt? Which county, just curious!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice bird! And with a bow to boot I assume. Field hunt? Which county, just curious!



Jackson county. They weren't gobbling on the roost at all so I just set up on the edge of one of my favorite fields. I figured they'd be there because of the rain. I was right. They still almost snuck up on me though. They didn't gobble at all until they were almost in range. Three jakes showed up first and while I was watching them chest bump my decoys, this guy and another about the same size came over the hill and ran the jakes off. I did use my bow. I like to use my bow not only because of the challenge, but because it doesn't spook the birds too much and I don't have to worry about blowing a spot out if I want to revisit it in a season.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice bow kill. Congrats.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome bird! Great job


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice bow kill for sure. Those birds hate to stay in the woods when it's raining.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I agree. Anytime I see rain in the forecast, I skip the roost and head straight to the fields.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet job dude! I was waiting till closer to end of season to try a bow kill!i agree if it rains stay in fields!


----------

